# Seitenständer für MTB mit Kinderanhänger



## nonamenic (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo, brauche Hilfe:

für das MTB meiner Frau suche ich einen Seitenständer der den Anhängerbetrieb nicht beeinträchtigt. Es handelt sich um ein recht altes - aber neutwertiges - K2 EVO mit Carbonschwinge. Die Schwinge ist aus Carbon und ich beschreibe sie mal als "bananenförmig". Also ein Ständer der am Dreieck an der Achse montiert wird geht nicht mangels "dreieck". Kann auch gerne mal Bilder posten.

Beim Anhänger handelt es sich um einen Chariot Cougar 2 mit der "normalen Kupplung", diese Gummikugel.

Über Vorschläge/Lösungen würde ich mich freuen.

Grüße Christoph


----------



## saturno (7. Januar 2014)

schau den mal an:

Hinterbauständer Hebie AX 26-28"
schwarz, universal auf HR-Achse 0618E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speziistspitze (7. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht passt auch ein ganz klassischer Mittelbauständer, der eventuell mit Gegenplatte montiert wird?
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradstaender/alu-mittelbau-staender-oversize/10382.html


----------



## trolliver (7. Januar 2014)

Das könnte schwierig werden. Ich würde Carbonrohre nicht mit Platten quetschen. Der Hebie könnte mit der reinen Achsmontage etwas instabil sein. Du solltest wirklich mal ein Foto vom entsprechenden Ausfallende machen.

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn ihr eine Weberkupplung verbauen würdet, da gibt es eine, die eine Hebie-Ständermontage vorsieht. Ist natürlich deutlich teurer, zumal ihr dann vermutlich zwei Kupplungen benötigtet.

Oliver


----------



## nonamenic (7. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Versuche es jetzt mal mit einem Foto. So könnt ihr euch das besser vorstellen
Gruß Christoph


----------



## trifi70 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich denke ma die Weber-Ständer-Version fällt raus. Zumindest die die wir haben benötigt das "Dreieck" aus Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe. Carbonrohr klemmen würde ich auch nicht. Mittelbauständer sieht auch nicht so richtig passend aus. 

Ich hab an meinem Rad keinen Ständer und parke mit Hänger dran auf 3 Arten: Rad an Baum/Laterne o.ä., Rad mit VR in Fahrradständer aka "Felgenkneifer" oder im Notfall Rad hinlegen. Mit der Weber zumindest geht das, die lässt sich komplett drehen.


----------



## Roelof (8. Januar 2014)

Oder 2 Räder gegen einander lehnen. So hab ich das immer gemacht,  wenn keine Wand zum Anlehnen da war.


----------



## michfisch (8. Januar 2014)

ein Ständer an dem Rad, geht gar nicht, völlig undynamisch!
Leg dir ein ein Stöckchen mit ner Astgabel, zum Abstützen des Rades in den Hänger, damit kanste zur Not auch noch Schlangen fangen.
Gruss Michael


----------



## DiSc (8. Januar 2014)

wenn eine Seitenständer-Montage garnicht geht, wäre eine Alternative der XLC Travel Stand.
Die Montage ist etwas fummelig, aber das Ding kann man bequem mitnehmen und sieht etwas 
besser aus als ein Holzstock.......
Das Teil sieht man am Besten auf der Homepage von XLC-Parts.com, den besten Preis gibt es
aktuell noch bei bikes2race.de.

Gruß
DiSc


----------



## michfisch (8. Januar 2014)

Da


DiSc schrieb:


> wenn eine Seitenständer-Montage garnicht geht, wäre eine Alternative der XLC Travel Stand.
> Die Montage ist etwas fummelig, aber das Ding kann man bequem mitnehmen und sieht etwas
> besser aus als ein Holzstock.......
> Das Teil sieht man am Besten auf der Homepage von XLC-Parts.com, den besten Preis gibt es
> ...


Das war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint! 
Tipp:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko-78 (8. Januar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Da
> 
> Das war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint!
> Tipp:


schade, die Idee mit der Schlange fand ich sehr schön.


----------



## DiSc (8. Januar 2014)

...die Idee mit der Schlange fand ich ja auch schön....und mit dem langen
Aluminiumröhrchen vom Travel Stand lassen sich die Viecher noch viel besser
aufnehmen.....


----------



## nonamenic (8. Januar 2014)

Und die Schlange kann ich dann in die kleine Tasche packen.

Am Besten gebe ich meiner Frau mein Rad - da geht ein Ständer dran - und ich kaufe mir ein neues MTB


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2014)

Genau.  Wunschteil paßt nicht ans Rad --> neues Rad muß her!


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2014)

Ja genau, auf die einfachsten Lösungen kommt man meist nicht gleich.


----------



## michfisch (9. Januar 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Und die Schlange kann ich dann in die kleine Tasche packen.
> 
> Am Besten gebe ich meiner Frau mein Rad - da geht ein Ständer dran - und ich kaufe mir ein neues MTB


 
Na, geht doch. Da macht man sich Gedanken, bekommt von anderen völlig hirnrissige Vorschläge aufgetischt aber auf das naheliegente kommt man nicht.
Ständer passt nicht bei der Frau ans Rad, also kriegt Sie die Schlurre vom Herrn. Der Chef kauft sich natürlich was neues, besseres (lässt sich ja auch begründen). So soll das sein!
Aber drauf achten das an das neue Bike ein Ständer montierbar ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

